# how long for paint to fully cure?



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

I just had my cabby painted and am wondering how long it takes for paint/clearcoat to fully cure. The car is spending most of its time inside of a heated garage but will be spending its time outside in a couple weeks.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: how long for paint to fully cure? (GoFastChickenwing)*

When my Rabbit was painted the body shop told me not to wax it for at least 2 months. I think I waited closer to 3 months but then again it was parked inside my heated garage too.


----------



## 2manyprojects (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: how long for paint to fully cure? (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_When my Rabbit was painted the body shop told me not to wax it for at least 2 months. I think I waited closer to 3 months but then again it was parked inside my heated garage too.


yep, thats about right, some people say 6 months, but i think thats overkill


----------

